# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Russian crackers throw GPU power at passwords

## badge

http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20 ... words.html

Η Elcomsoft είναι η γνωστή εταιρία του Dmitry Sklyarov, ο οποίος συνελήφθη κατόπιν υπόδειξης της Adobe, της οποίας είχε σπάσει το eBook protection. Η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία λοιπόν, υποστηρίζει ότι έγραψε μια εφαρμογή που χρησιμοποιεί την κρυφή και ανεκμετάλλευτη δύναμη μιας κάρτας γραφικών (συγκεκριμένα της GPU της) για να κάνει brute force passwords.

Και μόλις έχω αγοράσει μια super duper wow NVidia για να παίζω πασιέντζα... κάτσε να βγει official release να τη βάλω επί το έργον  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Δες και αυτό http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Download
Οι GPU είναι πια γνωστές για τις ικανότητες τους...  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

brute force passwords ...
Currently supports:
TELNET, FTP, HTTP, HTTPS, HTTP-PROXY, LDAP, SMB, SMBNT, MS-SQL, MYSQL, REXEC,
CVS, SNMP, SMTP-AUTH, SOCKS5, VNC, POP3, IMAP, NNTP, PCNFS, ICQ, SAP/R3,
Cisco auth, Cisco enable, Cisco AAA

AND... of course
unencrypted 


```
目细节，概览 什么蛋白质折叠 谁“拥有”结果？ 他们将会得到什 共有多少人参与了？到目前为止有哪些蛋白质被“折叠”了？到目前为止我 我可以在别人的机器上运行
```

  ::   ::

----------


## harrylaos

ΦΟΒΕΡΟ!  ::  
Ποτε θα εχουμε επιδειξη/tutorial/demo?

----------

